# plants for plant newbie?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i have a 29 gallon tank pretty goodly stocked with plants but they are are all easy plants.i am going to stock a 10 and a 20 gallon tank please give me all the plants you know cuz i am trying to learn all the easy plants before i move on to the harder ones.but that wont be for a year or two.and i am on the look out for some duck weed at the moment they say you cant kill it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

I know that java moss is aquatic.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Check out this post from a while back.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/35620-common-beginner-plant-guide.html


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm cool ill check out the link.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hey zebra thanks for the link i actually know one or two of the plants mentioned.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i wonder how many plants i can put in my tanks..


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure, probably a bunch, but I am not sure. I don't go with live plants.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah i am currently trying to turn plants in to math haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that is funny.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The more the merrier, plants are great for fish. They provide hiding spaces for fish, clean your water and provide oxygen (when there is light). I always try to put as many plants as will fit into my aquariums. For the sake of your fish though, make sure you have lots of surface agitation so you get some o2 into the water at night. 

As for the plants, make sure (for the beginning) that you chose some easy plants (like the ones of the list ZD provided). These guys mostly don't need extra fertilization and co2, which makes them a lot less of a pain to grow


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my favorite plants are the Aponogetons....species such as Crispis , Boivianus and Ulvaceus are really easy ; they do not require a lot of light or ferts.they a incredibly beautiful and grow quite rapidly..
the most amazing is the Madagascarensis (formerly Fenestralis) ; it's leaves look like netting or lace ; it is often called the Madagascar Lace Leaf.......slightly more difficult only because it prefers a litte more light and cooler water...

3 week old Boivianus (from bare bulb) grown outdoors in a tub...........



laceleaf about 3 months old....




seems i have lost my pics of the Ulvaceus on photobucket...but they are on a post in FF somewhere...i just forget where...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah i actually tried to do it haha.


Angelclown said:


> Now that is funny.


well i actually have a group of them in my 29 yep their about 2 foot long.


lohachata said:


> my favorite plants are the Aponogetons....species such as Crispis , Boivianus and Ulvaceus are really easy ; they do not require a lot of light or ferts.they a incredibly beautiful and grow quite rapidly..
> the most amazing is the Madagascarensis (formerly Fenestralis) ; it's leaves look like netting or lace ; it is often called the Madagascar Lace Leaf.......slightly more difficult only because it prefers a litte more light and cooler water...
> 
> 3 week old Boivianus (from bare bulb) grown outdoors in a tub...........
> ...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you guys noticed that those Aponogeton bulbs are almost impossible to find lately?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

actually that is not true just go to walmart and but a bunch of packs the return policy is awesome you can double the dead plant bulbs!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the packs of bulbs you get from walmart , petco etc do not tell you the species you are getting..they are not very good quality and are very small..the bulbs i usually but are almost as big as walnuts and i buy the species i want instead of whatever they decide to pack..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well..if you dont mind not knowing or just want plants then its ok.


----------

